# Premixed Concentrates



## Erica (2/11/17)

*Get your mix on with these easy and convenient premixed concentrates!*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (2/11/17)

Hi @Erica_TFM and @DizZa 
Quick question about the Obsidian premix

Can it be mixed to any nic strength? Or is there a recommended range where its best suited?


----------



## DizZa (3/11/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Erica_TFM and @DizZa
> Quick question about the Obsidian premix
> 
> Can it be mixed to any nic strength? Or is there a recommended range where its best suited?



I see no reason why not! Id say try and stick to the VG/PG ratio as well as steep time and % the one shot recommends and all should be good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

